# Nothing At All



## downtown (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Brothers And Sisters, Well I Ordered From Nirvana About 3 To 4 Weeks Ago. I Was Billed On Cc Slip , So My Question Is Did I Get The Run Around Or Its Just Takes Longer To Get To The Usa . I Have Email Them But Know Answer As Of Yet!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 14, 2008)

I had problems with Nirvana and to this day they never replied to me. If I want Nirvana seeds these days, I'll get them through Dr. Chronic.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## downtown (Jun 15, 2008)

thks bro


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 15, 2008)

You also wanna make sure its the real nirvana seed coompany. They are some fake sites out there that say they are nirvana but just a scam. I also always buy from the doc. He won't let ya down.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 15, 2008)

which nirvana did you order from?  Gypsi Nirvana the seedbank or Nirvana the seed breeder?


----------



## downtown (Jun 15, 2008)

nirvana


----------



## downtown (Jun 15, 2008)

how can i tell a fake i just ordered from seed boutique how do i know its not a fake site


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 15, 2008)

downtown said:
			
		

> how can i tell a fake i just ordered from seed boutique how do i know its not a fake site


 
Before buying from any seedbank iw ould research them on this forum and other marijuana forums. Its the best source out there.


----------



## downtown (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok I Must Be Dumb How I See The Same Banks On All Sites


----------



## massproducer (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never ordered from Nirvana as in the seed breeder, but I have ordered from Gypsi Nirvana many times and always had success.  Gypsi has a forum that you could go and ask what going on


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 16, 2008)

I've gotten every single order from Dr Chronic and his customer service couldn't be better.


----------



## downtown (Jun 16, 2008)

thks you all


----------

